# Marreese Speights Traded to Cleveland



## Marcus13

The Grizzlies traded forward Marreese Speights, guards Wayne Ellington and Josh Selby and a second-round pick to the Cleveland Cavaliers for guard Jon Leuer on Tuesday morning, sources told Yahoo! Sports. 

Speights makes $4.2 million this season and $4.5 million next season; Ellington is making $2.08 million in the final year of his deal; and Selby makes $762,195 this season and $884,293 next season. Leuer makes only $762,195, but Cleveland was able to absorb the additional salary because they were under the salary cap. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--memphis-grizzlies-make-trade--but-it-s-not-rudy-gay-145502868.html


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Marreespe Speights Traded to Cleveland*

Nice trade for the Cavs. Speights should help shore things up with Varejao out for the season.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Marreespe Speights Traded to Cleveland*

Leuer was one of those sneaky Hollinger PER favorites all last year. Should be good enough to be their 4th big.


----------

